# Troy - 6 months



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I know he's not supposed to be looking at me but it was really hard to get a good picture with my camera with no help. Anyways, please critique!  

16 weeks 
Untitled by Bella.67, on Flickr

6 months
IMG_0379 by Bella.67, on Flickr


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh my, he is handsome. Lovely markings :wub:


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

I know nothing about critiquing - but boy is he handsome :wub:


----------



## Ryankappel (Jun 19, 2015)

how much does he weigh?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

He weighs 65 lbs


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice young male, good pigment, withers should be a little higher, good top line, short slopng croup, good angulation in the front, very good in the rear. Upper arm needs to be longer and better angled.
Beautiful boy


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Good croup, strong back.


----------



## gtaroger (Aug 4, 2015)

Oh my god what a ugly dog. I tell you what, I'll help you by taking him off your hands for free. All funning aside, your have a awesome looking dog. Roger


----------

